
"I am the Lorax, and I speak for the creeps" - wglb
http://arletterocks.tumblr.com/post/29363893159/i-am-the-lorax-and-i-speak-for-the-creeps
======
lukev
This highlights an issue I've gradually been understanding, as a man:

Some men just _treat women differently_. Even if a woman respons to situations
straightforwardly, their response might dismissed or discredited because
they're a woman.

Sexism just is not something that can simply be "solved" by women just acting
like men (a point of view that seems disturbingly prevalent in the hacker
crowd, even here on HN).

The problem is men who systematically discredit and devalue women, even if
they only do so in their own head. The only way to eliminate sexism is to make
it abundantly clear to these individuals that that is not acceptable. And
unfortunately, women are often not in a position to do so. Because to that
person, they're discredited.

